# "Outdoors with Adam Eakle" Boulder Mountain



## brookieguy1

A while back I got invited to go fish the Boulder with Adam Eakle and crew. I was extremely apprehensive at first, given my adimate and sometimes vocal feelings on keeping the Sacred Mountain on the "down-low". But after speaking with Adam and him assuring me that certain lakes would remain unnamed, I agreed to go. After all, he was going with or without me. I felt I might be able to explain why I feel there needs to be a certain degree of "earning" your way and finding these alpine gems on your own. 
I can personally attest that Adam and his crew are stand-up guys. He has a tremendous respect for the outdoors. We were heading into one lake when we came to where the trail had been recently closed. Adam was the first to insist that we park the ATVs and walk in. There were fresh tire tracks all over the trail but we walked the mile or so to the lake, camera gear and all. Hats off, Adam.
We caught fish too.
If anyone's interested in watching the show, it's on Sept. 24th at 11:05 P.M. on channel 5.


----------



## LOAH

Nice! Glad you got some Boulder time, first of all and that's really cool to be featured like that.

Congrats!


----------



## Huge29

Crew! KSL gave him a crew?! Wasn't he down to only himself and one camera man at KUTV?


----------



## brookieguy1

Huge29 said:


> Crew! KSL gave him a crew?! Wasn't he down to only himself and one camera man at KUTV?


By crew I mean the Camp Chef reps and the CEO of Rainy's Flies. He does do all his own editing and camera work. He just gets help from guys that happen to go on particular trips.


----------



## wyogoob

Man that is neat. Way to go buddy.


----------



## orvis1

Looking forward to seeing the show, they couldn't have picked a better guide. Sad to see the trials being closed to ATV's but it will decrease the pressure to that lake which is not a bad thing.


----------



## .45

Pretty cool....pretty cool!

They didn't take a picture of you.....did they?!? O-|-O O-|-O


----------



## hockey

Fished that lake I think you are talking about Saturday. There were 5 atv that all ignored that sign and drove right to the lake. All ended up getting a ticket from Forest Service law enforcement. 1st time I have seen this agency on the mtn


----------



## gunplay

It was down to Adam and no camera guy at KUTV. That is a big reason for him to go over to KSL. He can now have a bit more "Family" time.


----------



## brfisherman17

Good to know. For a while I thought "Hooked on Utah" was replacing "Roughin' it"


----------



## sawsman

I'll definately be setting the DVR for that episode. Brookies in high definition! *()* 

Pretty neat they invited you along and Adam sounds like a good guy.

Way to go buddy!


----------



## americanforkdude

brfisherman17 said:


> Good to know. For a while I thought "Hooked on Utah" was replacing "Roughin' it"


What do you guys feel about Hooked on Utah? Good to have but I don't think it holds a candle to Roughin it. Adam Eakle does an awesome job. Something about certain guys like him and Doug Miller that draw you in and make you want to get out more.


----------



## Dodger

brfisherman17 said:


> Good to know. For a while I thought "Hooked on Utah" was replacing "Roughin' it"


Do we know that it Roughin' it isn't replacing Hooked on Utah?



americanforkdude said:


> brfisherman17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good to know. For a while I thought "Hooked on Utah" was replacing "Roughin' it"
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys feel about Hooked on Utah? Good to have but I don't think it holds a candle to Roughin it. Adam Eakle does an awesome job. Something about certain guys like him and Doug Miller that draw you in and make you want to get out more.
Click to expand...

Really disappointed with Hooked on Utah lately. Last week he flew to a trout ranch in Star Valley Wyoming with 8 or 9 CEOs from local companies. Why do I want to watch CEO's, some of whom have never fished before, go catch fish that have been caught 150 other times? Seriously, there's a lot more interesting fishing in this state than there is at a trout pond in Wyoming.

I lost a lot of respect for the show when they went to the Gorge, caught a 3rd year kokanee, ripped half of its face off and put it back in the water, bloody. In the same episode, he tried to sell an 8ft ugly stick spinning rod for trolling and a conventional Daiwa line counter reel. What? Isn't he supposed to be a professional? Seriously, that's embarrassing.

Prior to that, I lost a lot of respect for the show when they went fishing on the Green with the Ken Garff crew and they decided to fish with a barbie pole. They also referred to whitefish as a "garbage fish." That's not showing respect for our natural resources.


----------



## brookieguy1

Adam is now the host of "Outdoors with Adam Eakle" replacing the late Doug Miller.


----------



## Grandpa D

I hope that he will remember that he was invited to our Perch Party this winter.
I'll email him a reminder after things settle down at his new job.


----------



## Catherder

americanforkdude said:


> What do you guys feel about Hooked on Utah? Good to have but I don't think it holds a candle to Roughin it. Adam Eakle does an awesome job.


I agree. I haven't watched "Hooked on Utah" in the past, but the past couple of episodes recently shown on channel 2 were a bit underwhelming to me. Seeing a bunch of "Fat Cats" fish in a place I never will visit doesn't do much for me.


----------



## k2muskie

Nice...let us know when the show will air...if I missed it in this thread ealier sorry bout that. I bet it was a lot of fun to do...GOOD ON YOU!!!


----------



## REPETER

k2muskie said:


> Nice...let us know when the show will air...if I missed it in this thread ealier sorry bout that. I bet it was a lot of fun to do...GOOD ON YOU!!!


Yep you missed it...
From the OP
"If anyone's interested in watching the show, it's on Sept. 24th at 11:05 P.M. on channel 5."


----------



## ktrout

I am not sure if it is the same for others, but when I searched for "outdoors with adam eakle" I wasn't able to find it through DIRECTV. It was actually listed as "KSL outdoors with adam eakle"


----------



## JD_

americanforkdude said:


> brfisherman17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good to know. For a while I thought "Hooked on Utah" was replacing "Roughin' it"
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys feel about Hooked on Utah? Good to have but I don't think it holds a candle to Roughin it. Adam Eakle does an awesome job. Something about certain guys like him and Doug Miller that draw you in and make you want to get out more.
Click to expand...

At first I didn't like Hooked on Utah, but I've come to enjoy it quite a bit. Initially, it seemed to just be an advertisement for SW, but Roughin it has similarly become an advertisement for Ford. I don't see Hooked every week and I've apparently missed a couple of "controversial" shows such as the episodes mentioned in this string. Neither Gary nor Adam are Doug Miller, but both have their strengths (and weaknesses) and I enjoy both. I think sometimes we get too critical instead of just taking the shows for what value and enjoyment they provide. I was privately critical of Adam early on as he made a couple of comments on his show that seemed to blatently leave girls/women on the sidelines in our outdoor passions. However, 2-3 years ago he interviewed my daughter and me during a youth pheasant hunt and I was amazed at what a nice, genuine guy he is. We became the feature of his show that week, giving my daughter more air time than any of the boys, and I realized that my previous criticism was simply wrong. These guys are not going to be perfect and neither are those they feature on their shows (and neither are any of us), but if we lighten up a bit they both have something to offer. If they do anything illegal or unethical, they deserve to be criticised, but I think both shows are worth watching. I personally thought the Barbie pole deal on the Green River was very funny! I think it showed zero disrespect to the fish. The only people it disrespected (and in good fun) was the other fisherman and perhaps the manufacturers of high end fishing gear.


----------



## grousehunter

Adam is a good fella and the show should be great, his first show is tonight on KSL.


----------



## Dwight Schrutester

I missed the show! Hopefully I can find it online.


----------



## LOAH

Grrr, I missed it too! I really wanted to see it. I'm the worst at remembering to watch tv at certain times. In fact, I don't think I've ever remembered to watch any or our local outdoor/fishing shows. 

Sorry, Dave. I really wanted to see it and don't have TIVO. Hopefully I'll find some coverage on the web.


----------



## Fishwilly

Here's the link: http://www.ksl.com/?nid=1112&sid=17368474 Or go to ksl and look under shows.


----------



## .45

Pretty cool Dave...pretty cool!

Thanks for post'in that Fishwilly.


----------



## brfisherman17

Great show!


----------



## Mavis13

I enjoyed it. Adam does a great job. I still miss Doug... I'd watch reruns of Doug if they put them on.


----------



## LOAH

Thanks for that link, Fishwilly. 

Looks like you showed them how it's done, Dave.


----------



## wyoming2utah

I just watched the show...I enjoyed it and thought it well done. I have to admit, though, that it gave me a good chuckle. At the first of the show, it was specifically noted that none of the lakes would be mentioned by name as to protect the secretive nature of the good fishing spots....later on, though, the camera zoomed in on a forest service sign that listed several lakes. I thought it was ironic that they did this...especially because some of the very lakes shown on the sign could very well be the very "secret" lakes that some would not want to be mentioned.


----------



## LOAH

I noticed that too. Plus, they specifically mentioned that lake on the sign and spoke about what was in there. No biggie though.


----------



## orvis1

If you noticed by the background shots the lake that the 3 1/2 lb brook trout was not mentioned. They also fly fished from a dam of another lake that was not mentioned. He did throw the audience a bone showing the Forrest service sign about the 3rd lake they fished. I think he was trying to balance helping the audience and keeping a promise to who took him up there.


----------



## wyoming2utah

I just found it very ironic that he did throw the audience that bone because of what was said at the beginning...especially since one of the lakes on the sign could very easily be considered a trophy lake. I know I have personally caught fish out of this lake that were very close if not state record catches. I think the reason the lakes you mentioned were left nameless is because they are traditionally lakes with large brook trout...but they are far less "secret" than the lake(s) shown on the sign and get far less fishing pressure than the two lakes left nameless. So, if any of the lakes were to be hurt by naming them, I would say it was those on the sign and not the ones where the brook trout were caught. But, the whole "hotspotting" debate is pretty stupid if you ask me...

...I wish the lake by the dam and the lake where the largest brook trout were taken would have been named. IF anyone is interested in knowing the names of those lakes, feel free to PM me!


----------



## 280Remington

The one unmentionable was *****. WYO2 is correct it was pretty stupid how they protected the wrong lakes and named names they shouldn't have. Im glad they spotlighted the boulders, it takes the attention away from that range or two to the north of the boulders.

*Moderator note:* We have removed the name of the lake. The forum rules prohibit naming lakes that the original poster intentionally did not name.


----------



## PBH

brookieguy1 said:


> A while back I got invited to go fish the Boulder with Adam Eakle and crew. I was extremely apprehensive at first, given my adimate and sometimes vocal feelings on keeping the Sacred Mountain on the "down-low".


This statement right here shows just how ironic and hypocritical this thread is. It is a very silly comment, and a very silly way of thinking.

Like was mentioned, the lakes kept "secret" are no secret, and probably don't need to be kept secret. On the other hand, some of the lakes not kept "secret" could probably use a bit more discretion.

The ironic part of all of this is that people want to keep all these places "hush-hush", until someone with a camera shows up and says "I'll put your mug on TV". Then all the "hush-hush" goes out the window. "Hey, I'll be famous!". Further, they then post it up on the internet to get the word out that "my favorite secret spot is going to be spotlighted on a television show! Just don't tell anyone where those places are!".

I have no problem with the episode on the Boulders. I like to see it, and I like to see people catching nice fish. I just get tired of the "secret" garbage. I'll tell you all a secret: there are no secrets.


----------



## .45

PBH said:


> brookieguy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A while back I got invited to go fish the Boulder with Adam Eakle and crew. I was extremely apprehensive at first, given my adimate and sometimes vocal feelings on keeping the Sacred Mountain on the "down-low".
> 
> 
> 
> This statement right here shows just how ironic and hypocritical this thread is. It is a very silly comment, and a very silly way of thinking.
> 
> Like was mentioned, the lakes kept "secret" are no secret, and probably don't need to be kept secret. On the other hand, some of the lakes not kept "secret" could probably use a bit more discretion.
> 
> The ironic part of all of this is that people want to keep all these places "hush-hush", until someone with a camera shows up and says "I'll put your mug on TV". Then all the "hush-hush" goes out the window. "Hey, I'll be famous!". Further, they then post it up on the internet to get the word out that "my favorite secret spot is going to be spotlighted on a television show! Just don't tell anyone where those places are!".
> 
> I have no problem with the episode on the Boulders. I like to see it, and I like to see people catching nice fish. I just get tired of the "secret" garbage. I'll tell you all a secret: there are no secrets.
Click to expand...

Oh... brother.... :roll: :roll:


----------



## wyogoob

Please review the rules:

From the Confidential Fishing Section: This seems like a matter of common courtesy, but for the sake of clarity, we're implementing a rule about not identifying waters that the original poster in the thread did not identify. For example, if someone posts a report on a fishing trip but does not mention the location, subsequent posters in that thread should not call out or make guesses about the location.

If, however, a forum member wants to start a separate thread, and post his or her separate report on that same water, but chooses to identify that water as part of his or her report, that's fine.

We're trying to steer a middle ground between those who don't want their spots identified and those who have fewer reservations about doing so in their own reports.

This same rule is in effect for the public fishing reports forum, although we might phrase the rule a bit differently given the differences between the public and confidential forums.

Bottom line: if it's your report, feel free to either identify or to not identify where you went fishing. If you're responding to someone else's report, do not attempt to identify the location without the original poster's permission.

Few, if any, of our members puposely "hotspot". Usually it's a knee-jerk "hey I know that lake, I've been there and know the name of it, so I'm the best fisherman in Utah" reaction. Many have done it; I've done it.

Please respect brookieguy1's post by not naming any lakes that he, or the TV show, haven't already made public.


----------



## brookieguy1

Let the BG1 Roast begin. It's OK. I can take it. I handled the situatiuon the best way I knew how. Sorry if I ruffled feathers. I certainly didn't do it to gain celebrity. As I stated in the original post, they were going with or without me. I just hoped that by going I could "buffer" the exposure with some explanation of why some folks are a bit protective of the Boulder. I'm truly sorry about the choice of lakes that were disclosed. I should have perhaps done a little more research to find out which lakes were sensitive to certain groups. 
My apololgies, though late, BG1


----------



## sawsman

brookieguy1 said:


> Let the BG1 Roast begin. It's OK. I can take it.


Dont worry about it BG1. I have alot of respect for you and know you didn't do it to "get your mug on TV" :roll: . I know you can take it..

Let's go fishing!


----------



## .45

sawsman said:


> brookieguy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let the BG1 Roast begin. It's OK. I can take it.
> 
> 
> 
> *Dont worry about it BG1.* I have alot of respect for you and know you didn't do it to "get your mug on TV" :roll: . I know you can take it..
> 
> Let's go fishing!
Click to expand...

DIT-0!!

Just a reminder not to take PHB to Vegas....cause it won't stay there. :evil:


----------



## Grandpa D

BG1,
you did nothing wrong.
I liked the show and thought that Adan did a good job of keeping the names of the lakes out of the show.
You had nothing to do with his camera shots of the sign post.
Good show and good job.


----------



## wyogoob

brookieguy1 said:


> Let the BG1 Roast begin. It's OK. I can take it. I handled the situatiuon the best way I knew how. Sorry if I ruffled feathers. I certainly didn't do it to gain celebrity. As I stated in the original post, they were going with or without me. I just hoped that by going I could "buffer" the exposure with some explanation of why some folks are a bit protective of the Boulder. I'm truly sorry about the choice of lakes that were disclosed. I should have perhaps done a little more research to find out which lakes were sensitive to certain groups.
> My apololgies, though late, BG1


No reason to apologize.

Dave, if I sent a picture of you, would you autograph it?


----------



## 280Remington

I have to side with PBH. I suspect BG1 got a little "star struck" at the offer to be on TV and forgot about being respectful and confidential of the Boulders. I'm not buying his reasoning that Adam Eakle and crew were going anyway and he might as well go. That is like justifying the poaching of an animal by saying it was eventually going to die anyway so why not shoot it?

It is sad when a person's own constitution is jeopardized just so they can be on the boob tube for three minutes of glory. To me it is about principal and about saying no. BG1 was faced with a choice; he could have respectfully told the TV folks NO because he valued the fishery too much, or compromise his sacred mountain just to be on TV for 180 seconds and be part of a media program that will do much more harm than good.


----------



## bwhntr

:roll: :roll: :roll: Oh please, now that was just dumb. :OX/: :roll: :roll: :roll:

Sheesh, the guy went fishing, give him a break.


----------



## scientificangler

280Remington said:


> I have to side with PBH. I suspect BG1 got a little "star struck" at the offer to be on TV and forgot about being respectful and confidential of the Boulders. I'm not buying his reasoning that Adam Eakle and crew were going anyway and he might as well go. That is like justifying the poaching of an animal by saying it was eventually going to die anyway so why not shoot it?
> 
> It is sad when a person's own constitution is jeopardized just so they can be on the boob tube for three minutes of glory. To me it is about principal and about saying no. BG1 was faced with a choice; he could have respectfully told the TV folks NO because he valued the fishery too much, or compromise his sacred mountain just to be on TV for 180 seconds and be part of a media program that will do much more harm than good.


You can suspect that, but you would be wrong.


----------



## Grandpa D

280Remington said:


> I have to side with PBH. I suspect BG1 got a little "star struck" at the offer to be on TV and forgot about being respectful and confidential of the Boulders. I'm not buying his reasoning that Adam Eakle and crew were going anyway and he might as well go. That is like justifying the poaching of an animal by saying it was eventually going to die anyway so why not shoot it?
> 
> It is sad when a person's own constitution is jeopardized just so they can be on the boob tube for three minutes of glory. To me it is about principal and about saying no. BG1 was faced with a choice; he could have respectfully told the TV folks NO because he valued the fishery too much, or compromise his sacred mountain just to be on TV for 180 seconds and be part of a media program that will do much more harm than good.


Why should he have to say no?
He was offered an opportunity to go fishing with a TV Celebrity.
What's wrong with that?
I also agree that the show was going to be aired with or without his help.


----------



## PBH

For me, I don't think BG1 did the wrong thing by going with Eakle. In fact, I don't care that much that the names of some lakes were given out, or that identifiable places were put on TV. That's not an issue.

I only find it ironic that BG1's comments about keeping lakes secret conflicted with his actions: 1. doing the TV thing and 2. posting links on the interweb advertising the TV thing.

If keeping them secret were a big deal to him, I think he would have tried to steer attention to the TV show away by not posting threads about it. But, that's just me. 

I'm glad they caught some nice fish. I'm glad they had a good time. I'm glad I saw the show. I enjoyed it. good times.


----------



## flydaddy834

i have kept myself out of this thread till now but have been reading and totally have mixed feelings. first off i have never gone down there but have tons of research on the area but with a 5 hour drive to get there its hard for me to find the time. with that being said i really enjoyed the program why cause i have never been there the only chance i get is when someone posts a report and to be honest the next best thing to fishing is reading a good report about someone else fishing. now on the other hand this whole TV spotlight thing in my OPINION is wrong now I have only lived here 9 years but my brother has told me stories about doug miller show and how he sure enough ruined a few places by putting them on the boob tube but then again you cant have your cake and eat it to. it is nice to know of such epic places and i would also really want to keep it hush as much as i could but that is even hard for me i like to share my info with the right people. But now when your like me with 2 kids and a car ( no SUV ) seems like the only time I can learn something about this state fisheries is when someone is nice enough to share or when it gets blasted on the net or the tube and that in itself is very rewarding even though its a chance of life time to get down there. to sum this up cool show, wish i knew the area even more but i would want to be stingey and not want to blast it but then again how would i ever find something out that i didnt know before. totally a catch 22


----------



## bucksandducks

Brookieguy did nothing wrong. I have never known anyone that has more respect for a place as he does for the Boulders. He couldnt stop Adam from putting the names of the lakes on the show. At the beginning Adam even said that out of respect for the people he is fishing with he wouldnt put the names on the show. So, start writing Adam Eakle and getting on his case.


----------



## svmoose

bucksandducks said:


> Brookieguy did nothing wrong. I have never known anyone that has more respect for a place as he does for the Boulders. He couldnt stop Adam from putting the names of the lakes on the show. At the beginning Adam even said that out of respect for the people he is fishing with he wouldnt put the names on the show. So, start writing Adam Eakle and getting on his case.


+1


----------



## tye dye twins

Way to get on TV Brookieguy! I am proud to see a member on here was recognized for his skill. You just made yourself a more valuable member on here in my opinion. I think there is just a bit of jealously going on here. I am sure these guys would have taken the opprotunity to be on the air waves with Adam if they were given the chance. If anybody deserved to be on the boulders show it should have been you in my opinion. Kinda like K2 and the Tiger Muskies of Pineview or Doger and Flaming Gorge. I doubt the entire SLC fishing community is gonna head down to the boulders and take every good fish out of a few of the many lakes down there. Paranoia will destroy ya! 

I delt with the same crap from the Windsurfing community when my dad, twin, myself, and 2 of our buddies got into Windsurf magazine. A few of the small windsurfing community felt very jealous that they didn't get in the mag themsleves. I got to hear it via rumors and guys saying it to my face as there was no real fourm for disscussion back then, there was the UWA but it was for reports only at the time.


----------



## JuddCT

tye dye twins said:


> I delt with the same crap from the Windsurfing community when my dad, twin, myself, and 2 of our buddies got into Windsurf magazine.


Probably because they were jealous of your haircuts! :lol:

See: http://utahwildlife.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=37323


----------



## dkhntrdstn

> I enjoyed it. Adam does a great job. I still miss Doug... I'd watch reruns of Doug if they put them on.


+1

Guys Adam has a great show and he is a great guy.Im sure if you asked him to do the same he would.Trust me not many people will go down there just to fish or even to learn the area to find the fish.Adam did his part of the show not naming the lakes.So get off your high horse and in joy the show.Nice job on the show.It a pretty place down there that for sure.

About hooked on Utah that show is a wast of air time in my opinion.Dud and his guides don't know there ducks at all.calling a hen mallard a wigeon in there hands come on there a big difference in the two ducks. Plus the Hooked on Utah guy he all about him nothing else.


----------



## trucha101

for wyoming2utah: I don't want you to tell us where it was caught but I would sure would like to see a pic of brookie that was near the state record(7 lbs. 8 oz.) My personal biggest brookie was only 3 1/4 and I thought that was pretty good. Only my kids, my brother-in-law, LOAH and I know where it was caught and we aren't talking, but it was from such an unlikely location nobody would believe me if I did tell.


----------



## PBH

trucha101 said:


> ...but it was from such an unlikely location nobody would believe me if I did tell.


I'd believe you. I'd probably also tell you why it wasn't so unlikely. So, do tell....

I believe that the fish W2U referred to was caught numerous years ago from Fish Creek. That was probably some time in the late 80's. I doubt we'd have a picture, but we might have some old VHS video of it.

Fish Creek was on one of it's boom cycles -- in fact, it crashed that next year after the fish was caught. Classic scenario of what happens when brook trout numbers are not controlled. Numerous years of crappy fishing, then 1 or 2 good years, followed again by numerous years of garbage. Good thing that lake has been included in the sport fish recovery program, and brook trout are no longer stocked in there -- although it is possible for some sterile brook trout to get in there via Beaver Dam.


----------

